# Savage Tide Players



## JoeGKushner (Mar 5, 2008)

One of my buddies is running Savage Tide. We're at about 8th level without too much difficulty in getting the old group together but occassionally a minor bit hits where two of us can't make it at the same time and in a group of five, that means no soup for the GM. He asked me to post a quick message over here and see if there were any players interested in a Tuesday Game of the Savage Tide Adventure Path using the 3.5 ruleset with some houserules (point buy, fixed hit points, etc...). It's on Cicero and Addision not too far from the old expressway. Those interested respond here or e-mail at joegkushner at yahoo dot com.


----------

